# Can I use a powerhead in a shrimp tank?



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

Since I have quit a bit of plants in my shrimp tank, is it ok to use a powerhead to get some circulation? Has anyone had experience grow shrimp with a powerhead?


----------



## nokturnalkid (Apr 3, 2007)

Just as long as you put a prefilter on the intake you will be fine. I've had the koralias which are a different kind of ph that you cant really put a prefilter but my rcs and crs seemed to just ride the wave on that kind of ph.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yup, as nokturnalkid said. Just make sure the intake is covered with some type of sponge so it doesn't suck in and grind up shrimps. Other besides that you're free to get more circulation in your tank.


----------



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will definitely use a pre filter. I just didn't know if shrimplets will get hurt with strong currents.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Shrimplets will generally stay near the bottom of the tank or hide inside moss anyways. As long as you see adults swimming around it means the current in your tank is probably fine.

I run an Aquaclear 20 on my 10g tanks with flow on full blast and the shrimps are fine.


----------



## Cambrian Creature (Oct 28, 2011)

I was just about to ask the same about powerheads and shrimp since my air lift corner filter needs cleaning once every week due to the blue bonded filter pad clogging up and restricting flow. 

I was thinking of making a filter like the one seen here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJlh8Cbq90g


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Cambrian Creature said:


> I was just about to ask the same about powerheads and shrimp since my air lift corner filter needs cleaning once every week due to the blue bonded filter pad clogging up and restricting flow.
> 
> I was thinking of making a filter like the one seen here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJlh8Cbq90g


If you're worried about clogging that will always happen to sponges you should consider a stainless steel prefilter. That will never clog supposedly. However, they will cost a pretty penny.


----------



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

But powerhead is alot more powerful than HOB. I already have a Aquaclear 20 as well, but it's not enough flow for a 20 gallon long.

Anyone try a powerhead?





diwu13 said:


> Shrimplets will generally stay near the bottom of the tank or hide inside moss anyways. As long as you see adults swimming around it means the current in your tank is probably fine.
> 
> I run an Aquaclear 20 on my 10g tanks with flow on full blast and the shrimps are fine.


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

I have three recently set up 20 long shrimp tanks and use powerheads to drive UGF on all of them. I find that Maxi Jet 400 is still a bit on the strong side but with some plants (I have moss on DW) it will be just perfect. One of the tanks I put a Maxi Jet 600 and that would be a bit too much but still okay if you point the outflow slightly upward.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I run a Maxi-jet 400 powerhead with a prefilter in my 10G tank. The flow IS strong, and I plan on moving it to my 20G Long once I get sponge filters in. For a 20G Long though, I'd invest in a canister filter. Sunsun makes a pretty good one for $50 shipped. I use it, and so do many others. I will be using the sunsun canister with a sponge filter to alternate cleaning, etc.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

depech said:


> But powerhead is alot more powerful than HOB. I already have a Aquaclear 20 as well, but it's not enough flow for a 20 gallon long.
> 
> Anyone try a powerhead?


That's true but a powerhead will have the strongest flow near the top of the tank where you place it. You have to consider the viscosity and water drag, so when you're near the bottom of your tank the flow will probably be perfect. Shrimp don't hang out much near the top of your tanks anyway.


----------



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

Ok, here is what I end up with. Hopefully you guys can see the picture. Even with the lowest setting, the powerhead creates too much current for shrimps, so I attach a spray bar to the output of Powerhead. With the spray bar point upwards, it creates a fairly even flows throughout the tank while shrimps seems to be ok. I'll let this run overnight and see what how my Fire Reds do. :icon_bigg


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

depech said:


> But powerhead is alot more powerful than HOB. I already have a Aquaclear 20 as well, but it's not enough flow for a 20 gallon long.
> 
> Anyone try a powerhead?


You should've bought Aquaclear 50 or even 70 for your 20g tank. Always buy HOB filter that doubled your tank size.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

depech said:


> Ok, here is what I end up with. Hopefully you guys can see the picture. Even with the lowest setting, the powerhead creates too much current for shrimps, so I attach a spray bar to the output of Powerhead. With the spray bar point upwards, it creates a fairly even flows throughout the tank while shrimps seems to be ok. I'll let this run overnight and see what how my Fire Reds do. :icon_bigg


Just be careful during water changes and have water spray out of your tank 

Take a picture too! I'd be interested in how it looks.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Koralia nano pointed to the water surface works wonderfully, not the strong concentrated flow pattern so it doesn't blast everything and the head is so open that if it does suck up shrimp it doesn't chop up the shrimp if the go through there.


----------



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

Picture of the spray bar with PH


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

So how did the shrimp take it overnight?


----------



## depech (Dec 6, 2011)

Everything looks good so far. I will update in few more days.


----------

